# Anybody here have a motorcycle?



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey guys,

I'm about to finish my undergrad, and I've been obsessed with bikes since high school. My dad used to ride, but stopped because of how dangerous it is, but last year I drove my uncles old Honda VT500 Ascott for the first time. Let me tell you that just got me more hooked, anyways I'm taking the M2 exit course this spring. Just wanted to see if there were any bikers on ehMac!


----------



## spicyapple (Aug 17, 2006)

I've thought of getting a motorcycle (actually a Vespa) but finally decided against getting one because driving on Canadian roads is extremely dangerous. It's not because I'm a terrible motorcyclist, it is because other drivers are extremely careless. One accident, even considered minor if between two vehicles and you're done for. Just not worth it, IMO.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I think you will find the stats for motorcycle accidents fairly benign WITH THE EXCEPTION OF NEW RIDERS.

When I started riding the bikes were small ( tho there were a few monsters about ridden by the 1%ers.)

I recall riding my Yamaha 350 home from university sans shirt shoes and helmet.....down the QEW.
Shorts and a pair of sunglasses was all.....and being perfectly legal.
I rode all year round for 5 years - took a few spills on icy roads - picked myself up, the bike up and carried on. Knocked the ice off my jeans a few times.

Times have changed and one of the major issues is the power of entry level machines.
Many even intermediate bikes these days way out perform any sportscar while the top end "power race" quit by manufacturer consensus at 300 KPH. The power is a danger even for the experienced rider and deadly for the novice.

Safety gear is way better now and mandatory.
As with all things training and common sense and using good judgement play an enormous role.

If you are thrill seeking rather than a careful driver looking for an enjoyable alternative then I'd say keep the motorcycle off the road and look at dirt biking of some sort.

Bikes are way expensive these days as is insurance. You can get killed WALKING across a street, life has risks....some are well worth the reward.
I'd still be biking but for hand problems that the vibration made far worse.

I almost picked up a Pacific Coast last year as it's a typical Honda smoothie and a very low centre of gravity which I like.

Your Ascot was very similar to the bikes I rode and is a nice mix of road and light trail.










Biggest issue of course is defensive driving and just simply assuming you are not seen.

If you bicycle on the road regularly you likely have a strong start for safe motorcycling.

If you party a bunch, like a wild time and are relying on training instead of experience....well you might be an unfortunate statistic.

I'd chat it over with your dad and your uncle and get their feedback on the idea and ask them honestly about how they view YOUR "common sense" factor.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I ride, I ride until the ground freezes. There is nothing like it. I have a 2002 Honda CB919 (black now)










I started riding when I was 16, then stopped for 2 years when I was 22, now I cant stay off the bike. I ride my bike longer then I ride my car. Make sure you take the motorcycle course though. Also if you are looking at a bike, please dont buy a sport bike or anything like it for your first bike. That VT500 is a great started bike! 

Ride On!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

They're an accident looking for a place to happen. One mistake and you're dead. I spilled mine once when I was 18. Still picking gravel out of my side. It's not you that you have to worry about, it's all the other drivers who could care less and any other vehicle versus bike, the bike loses every time.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

SINC said:


> They're an accident looking for a place to happen. One mistake and you're dead.


:baby: 

Way to take it to extremes. 

I rode from age 19 to 23. 30,000k in those 4 years. Haven't had a bike in 7 years but i'll be jumping back into the loop this spring. 

Keep a level head about things, recognize that you are vunerable and ride as if every car out there CANNOT see you. Learning to make yourself visable, keeping out of blind spots etc is the way to ride. Once you get some experience it becomes a great release. I can't wait to ride again.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

My girlfriend bought a Vespa LX150 and I drove it for her all last summer,
Now that she has her class M2 license I needed to get my own bike.

I bought a Derbi Blvd 150 over the Xmas holidays at Motoretta for $2995.,
Regular price was $4499., I even got a "free gas for a year" gas card with the purchase.
(You had to buy the bike between a certain period to get the free gas card)

I belong to a number of online scooter groups, One is even in Toronto.

The Toronto Moto Scooter Club message board:
http://scooter.meetup.com/197/boards/

Modern Vespa:
http://www.modernvespa.com/forum/index.html

Beginner Biker:
http://www.beginnerbikers.org/forum/index.php


That's just to name a few, I've been riding motorcycles for 26 years now and
started riding when I lived in Italy during the 1970's, I slowly worked my way up
to larger bikes when I returned to Canada, Always loved scooters though.
Buying my latest bike makes it full circle for me, Having gone up and down the latter of bikes.

Also...Remeber this...You can never know too much when riding a bike.

Good luck in your choice.

Dave


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

I got my street license the day I turned 16 and have been riding since then (almost 32 now). I have never dropped a bike or crashed.

MacDoc is correct. The statistics on motorcycle deaths are skewed by new riders, by drunk riders and by people who ride after midnight (hit by drunk drivers). You can avoid two of the three if you want.

I recommend you take a safety course and buy good gear. 

My advice for driving in traffic is to anticipate situations ahead of time. Don't be in a position where you have no options should another vehicle do something stupid. 

Everything we do in life is a risk. You can't (or I can't) go through life trying to minimize every possible risk and still enjoy it at the same time. The risk is worth the rewards.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I rode motorcycles for decades and well before I owned a car. While I dropped a bike many times under winter conditions never once had a crash or an injury on the roads involving anyone else.
( "in the woods injuries are another story" )

In my mind driving a dirt bike and learning how to fall safely is a good exercise for the would be street rider.
I once had to lay my street bike down to avoid a left turning truck but I picked myself and the bike up with a few swear words and a bent mirror and continued on.

It's comfort with the equipment that's important - gloves jacket and top notch helmet as well.

New motorcyclists also tend to get into trouble by not insisting on their vehicle space and driving in the middle of a lane instead of slightly left ( middle of the lanes accumulate oil especially at intersections.)

It's up to you to make sure drivers know you are there....don't assume,...use the high beams, horn whatever and don't let vehicles crowd you. A huge danger is from behind......you simply don't get seen - use those mirrors a lot.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Not sure about the use of High beams MacDoc,
Are you allowed to run them during the day time in Ontario?

Dave


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow lots of replies!

MacDoc awesome pic of the bike, thanks.

I've grappled with the risks and benefits for years as well, I'll admit though when I was 16-17 I just thought "Hey that looks fun, nothing will happen to me" lol, dumb. But yah not that I'm amazingly old (22), but my attitudes sure have changed, I mean my driving style has changed a ton (car). I got my car, it's a 93 civic with 300,000 kms now and a lot of rust lol, when I was 16 and I've driven every day since then.

I'm a knowledge nerd too, I've been reading about bike tips, good beginner bikes, read the motorcycle handbook last year too. So I know the risks and the horror stories, but man riding that bike was just the greatest feeling. I think all you can do in life is do the things that make you happy, not saying be reckless out there, minimize risk, but don't let it run your life.

Thanks guys, keep the replies comin.

PS, Wonderings that is a beautiful bike! I love Honda's (I drool over the 599 which looks similar to yours, but obviously less power) but as for entry level stuff I dunno (the Rebel 250/Nighthawk 250's don't get the best reviews). I really want a Kawasaki Ninja 250, I know the "Ninja" scares people, but it's a 250 lol. Decent power, more "standard" riding position, sounds great to me (plus I heard that Ontario insurance rates are almost all based on the cc's of the bike).


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Vandave said:


> Everything we do in life is a risk. You can't (or I can't) go through life trying to minimize every possible risk and still enjoy it at the same time. The risk is worth the rewards.


My thoughts exactly. If I die on a motorcycle, so be it. I will die doing something I absolutely love, and what better way to go then doing something you love? I have never been down or in an accident, though I have only been riding about 8 years. My father has been riding over 30 years as well, with no accidents, and never been down.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

The Ninja 250 is a great started bike. On the bike forums I am part off, they are usually praised as the best starter bike, I personally would start with a 500, maybe a GS500E just a little more usable power, but not enough to go crazy with. Insurance does normally go by the cc, but not always. Motorcycle insurance is a weird thing, at least in Ontario.


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

wonderings said:


> The Ninja 250 is a great started bike. On the bike forums I am part off, they are usually praised as the best starter bike, I personally would start with a 500, maybe a GS500E just a little more usable power, but not enough to go crazy with. Insurance does normally go by the cc, but not always. Motorcycle insurance is a weird thing, at least in Ontario.


I love the looks of the GS500E too, prefer the standards to the true sportbikes really. Main reason I was leaning towards the 250 was the insurance, and well it is water cooled, and a 6-speed as well.

Any idea what I'd be paying, clean driving record, say if I got a bike right after getting my M2. I know it's highly variable, but for like a Ninja 250, or GS500? I love the looks of the older Honda CB's as well, just always thought I was going to be limited to 250.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I would start with something that you can ride off road as well - there is NOTHING that will teach you to handle your bike better than to do some trail riding in different conditions.
It improves your skills incredibly.
I would stay off any form of street racer - stay upright until you get good at it.

Something like your uncle's is a perfect bike.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

How old are you? If you still live with your parents, maybe your dad will put the insurance in his name and have you as a secondary rider. When I was 17, my dad I went splits on a 83 Goldwing 1100. I paid $400 a year for liability. Currently I pay$1100 a year for liability in my own name for by 919.


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

MacDoc said:


> I would start with something that you can ride off road as well - there is NOTHING that will teach you to handle your bike better than to do some trail riding in different conditions.
> It improves your skills incredibly.
> I would stay off any form of street racer - stay upright until you get good at it.
> 
> Something like your uncle's is a perfect bike.


MacDoc before I hit the streets on his I was riding it around his farm, he runs Caza Berry Farm up near Buckhorn (sounds weird to mention that but here at school anyone from the Peterborough area knows it). Great experience, seeing how it reacted to rough terrain, makin turns on dirt/gravel...


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

wonderings said:


> How old are you? If you still live with your parents, maybe your dad will put the insurance in his name and have you as a secondary rider. When I was 17, my dad I went splits on a 83 Goldwing 1100. I paid $400 a year for liability. Currently I pay$1100 a year for liability in my own name for by 919.


I'm 22, I live at school here in Guelph (UofG). Nah, there's no way he'll go splits with me. Whoa 1100 still, after 8 years of riding!


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

spicyapple said:


> I've thought of getting a motorcycle (actually a Vespa) but finally decided against getting one because driving on Canadian roads is extremely dangerous.


I've ridden my bike in New York City, in Manhattan, *in* Times Square (all places more dangerous than 95% of Canada  ) without any issues except for the adrenaline rush .....For the most part, riding is only as dangerous as *you* make it. If you don't pay attention, anticipate, read traffic, *work* at riding (unlike driving) then you could have an accident.

I've been riding for just over a year (I liked it so much, I *started another show about riding!*), have 25,000 miles on a brand new Yamaha Royal Star Tour Deluxe and have ridden some of the best and most "dangerous" roads in America without any accidents.

Now, I *have* been almost hit several times but each time, it was because of something *I* did. Yes, the driver of the car was being inattentive (most cases it was someone changing lanes into me) but I put myself in that position but not driving defensively enough.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey AppleEnthusiast, I wasn't thinking of him going splits on the bike, just letting you use his name for the insurance. When I did this with my dad, I rode the most and he took it out every once and a while


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

wonderings said:


> Hey AppleEnthusiast, I wasn't thinking of him going splits on the bike, just letting you use his name for the insurance. When I did this with my dad, I rode the most and he took it out every once and a while



Yah I know, he just won't do it lol.

He's a Law prof, and an arbitrator on the side. He's pretty "by the book".

How much do you hate winter when you have that bike just sittin there waitin to ride?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Insurance shouldnt be to bad on a 250, I would think under a $600, but I am not expert at this wonderful world of Insurance.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

For a dual purpose bike you might want to consider the Yamaha TW200

I had thought hard about getting one before deciding on the Derbi Blvd 150:
http://www.motoretta.ca/boulevard.aspx










I decided on the Derbi Blvd 150 mainly because of the Price, Performance and the Piaggio air cooled engine.
(The free parking in Toronto was another factor)

Also...Mustn't forget all those scooter rallies.

Dave


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

You have to ask yourself what do you want to do with this bike. If its just for commuting, then a scooter is fine. If you ever want to tour a bit, or long day rides, I would say get a motorcycle rather then a scooter. I feel safer having the extra power in my bike. I know its there when I need it, and I am not a speed demon either. Also, I am not sure how comfortable a scooter is on longer rides. I personally love how I sit on a motorcycle. I have sat on a scooter, and it just didnt seem right to me. I would again recommend the ninja 250 as a starter, then when you have ridden a few seasons, look at something bigger. You will also have a better understanding of what you want in a bike, you might like a sportier bike, or feel a cruiser is what you want.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You recommend THIS as a starter.......










It's a pocket rocket with all the dangers associated with that.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Because a bike can lean does not mean its not a good starter. You can lean on anything with two wheels. I will stand by the Ninja 250 being a good starter bike. That picture is a different story as well, they are on a track, not a street. Its not that dangerous when your on a track, as the tracks are clean and smooth. Check out some motorcycle forums, www.sport-touring.net, see what people have to say who are truly in love with riding.

Have you taken a ride on a Ninja 250? I would not qualify them as pocket rockets. They are quick for a 250, but still a 250 in the end.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

It's the same riding stance - I think upright is far better for the beginning rider.
It's pocket racer - that's why it's called a Ninja.
Harder to look around you, weight is on the front wheel which is fine if you know what you are doing but very easy to understeer with any gravel etc.

Not a bike I'd let my kid start on....my 2¢.

Now this Honda 250 Rebel is very nice tho not a dual sport.










This Suzuki is a gorgeous dual sport 400.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

If you have the bucks and can afford the insurance then get a Honda 599,
I've heard nothing but good things about these bikes.

http://honda.ca/MotorcycleEng/CurrentModels/Sport/5996.htm?Year=2006

Review:
http://www.motorcycle-usa.com/Article_Page.aspx?ArticleID=3000

Dave


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Well, having riden a Ninja 250, I will stand by it being a good starter bike. Mirrors are adjustable, and every bike is different. As for being upright, that bike is not a full sport bike, and the position is fine, I can say from experience. Its called a Ninja because thats the product line, and unfortunately thats the stereotype that goes along with the bike. I again would take the advice of people who ride, go to a bike forum, the one I listed is great, no squids there. The 599 is a great bike, I have its big brother the 919. Though that bike is a bit big for a starter, though not the worst bike for a starter. Nice looking and good on insurance. I would go with a used bike first, you can find the Ninja 250 fairly cheap all over the place.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Wow just looking at the NightHawk - reminds me of my first REAL bike 305 Hawk.










I just think if he enjoyed his uncle's and went off road with it then nothing's better for learning the ropes and dropping it a few times in the dirt is good experience.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I personally dont think the dropping the bike is that big of a deal on roads, its learning to ride defensivley, my own real concern, and was when I started was all people in cars (cagers in motorcycle lingo). Take the motorcycle course, most colleges I believe have something they offer, its a weekend and well worth the $300 or so dollars. As for the riding stance, it is not the same riding stance, go to a motorcycle store, compare a ZX 6 and up to the ninja 250. They are worlds apart in the siting stance. The ninjs 250 is a sportier bike, but its not what you make it out to be. People who ride, people who love to ride seem to agree that this is a great bike to start with. Again, I have ridden this bike, I would feel comfortable with any of my friends starting on it.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hey cheap thrills as a starter bike










Reply to: [email][email protected][/email]
Date: 2007-01-29, 6:23PM EST


This is a HAWK 150cc, with hydraulic brakes, and a electric start as well as a kick start. It has a 5 speed transmission, and a 5.5L capacity. It has only been ridden 3 times and done about 25km. The front fender is a little damadged and everything else is good as new. It comes with 2 keys. This is a great deal because its only a third of the price of a honda 150cc!!!:] 

For more info or if you are interested in buying contact me at [email][email protected][/email] 
or 

CALL- 647 403 3686

From craigslist. Don;'t know anything about these tho


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm loving all the replies guys! Keep 'em comin.

MacDoc I've looked into all the "Beginner Bikes", all the 250's (Nighthawk, Rebel, Yamaha Virago, Suzuki...) mostly cruisers save for the the Ninja. The thing about the Ninja is that it's one of the few that is liquid cooled, and more importantly, it's one of the few that can really handle cruising on the highway (still revs pretty high from what I hear). 

Everything I've read says that it's perfect for a beginner, and really has more of a standard upright position than a true "crotch rocket". 

Wonderings, you've driven one, did you get it up to 100+KM? I've always wondered how realistic it is to cruise at that speed on one. How'd you like the bike?

If you guys want I suggest you check out this 250 comparo (Nighthawk vs. Virago vs. Ninja).

And the ninja250 riders site is a wealth of knowledge, amazing FAQ.


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh yah, of the other 250's I'd say the Virago gets the best reviews. If I were to go cruiser I think that would be the one.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

A Friend had a Viargo, nice sounding, lots of starter problems, and wasnt liqued cooled. His was a 750 though. The Ninja 250 does alright on the highway, deffinetely revs high, but doable. Liquid cooled is nice, my bike, though much bigger, would deffinetely over heat if it wasnt liqued cooled just running in town. The bike is ok... but I could never go back to something that size, just because I have driven much more powerful bikes, and they are so smooth.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Macdoc, the Ninja 250 is a fine starter bike. I owned the Ninja 500 and out grew that after a season. It was a versatile bike which is why i hung on to it for a few years. 

The 250 is a Ninja in name only. The riding position is pretty much upright and it has a low seat height. Right now it is THE starter bike reccomended to those that refuse to ride a cruiser. Truth be told its a standard with plastic bodywork, and not very fast at all.

I do agree with starting at a young age off road. You learn so much more, and the consecquences aren't as bad.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

hey maximuxbibicus, do you own a bike now? if so what do you ride?


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

AppleEnthusiast said:


> Everything I've read says that it's perfect for a beginner


My "beginner bike" was and is my first bike. A Yamaha Royal Star Tour Deluxe - an 850lb "Battle Cruiser". 

It's more important that you are comfortable on your bike than it is what style or kind of bike it is.


> Wonderings, you've driven one, did you get it up to 100+KM? I've always wondered how realistic it is to cruise at that speed on one.


It often depends on your body weight. I rented a Honda 750 before I bought a bike (thinking it would be perfect for me) but it couldn't get up to Interstate speeds (80+ mph) fast enough for my comfort.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

very true Shawn, I was thinking the same thing as well. I really comes down to the rider. Though some bikes are more forgiving then others. I know for myself, the Goldwing was a big step from a 400. I waited a little over a week before I took it on the road, just got used to it on my little suburb street.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

It's a shame they don't make and sell the KZ400 anymore,
Having owned and ridden one of them, I'd recommend one as the perfect starter bike.

Nice size and weight with a six speed transmission, Kick and electric start.
I remember doing 120 kmph on this bike non stop to Belleville along the 401.
(I had a rooster fairing on it, Other than that it was naked)

http://www.kz400.com/

Dave


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

dolawren said:


> It's a shame they don't make and sell the KZ400 anymore,
> Having owned and ridden one of them, I'd recommend one as the perfect starter bike.
> 
> Nice size and weight with a six speed transmission, Kick and electric start.
> ...



I love the looks of the old "naked" Kawasaki's and Honda's like this. I think they'd be perfect for me, I worry about reliability mostly.

Great link.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

wonderings said:


> hey maximuxbibicus, do you own a bike now? if so what do you ride?


I had a 95 EX500 that i rode for about 4 years. Been out of the game since 2000. Looking to buy something basic this year to finally get my M. Screwed around last time and let it expire. I won't let taht happen again. I'll be looking at either a 599 (your baby brother) or a SV650.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Just came across this thread now. I have been riding for around 30 years now, started out with Lambrettas and Vespas (in the 70s), moved on to a Jawa (a Czech 250 cc single cylinder), then moved on to a Royal Enfield Bullet (a 350 cc single cylinder thumper originally designed in 1944 or a bit earlier, still being manufactured today in India, unchanged from 1944). Then when I came to Canada got myself a 1985 Honda Magna V45, sold it and currently ride a 1985 Goldwing Interstate 

Cheers


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

hey tilt, those goldwings are smooth rides, I had the 83 Interstate 1100. Talk about comfort!


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey guys check this out.

1988 Honda CB 450

Too bad it's looking kinda rough, but looks like it's just the kind of thing I'm looking for. Located in Stratford too, not too far from here.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

thats a nice bike, Hondas are pretty bullet proof. Nice beginner bike and will be cheap on insurance, where are you form AppleEnthusiast?


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

wonderings said:


> thats a nice bike, Hondas are pretty bullet proof. Nice beginner bike and will be cheap on insurance, where are you form AppleEnthusiast?



I was born in TO, grew up in Windsor, and I've been goin to school here in Guelph for the last 4 years.

I work at Lab Services here during the summer too.

I wonder how hard it would be to find parts for that bike?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

probably not that hard, I am in Kitchener. You could check out Zdenos in Kitchener on Victoria street, just be weary of them.


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

Yah I used to drive by Zdenos on the way to visit people in Kitch/Waterloo all the time. Weary? No good?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

just rumours of them being shady, find what you need, but dont expect any extra help, or return policy


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

whats your budget?


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

wonderings said:


> whats your budget?



Little to none, lol. I'd like to keep it below 3000 for buying it, I'm a broke student.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

http://www.trader.ca/Search/Details.asp?mknm=&Region=-1&subcategory=401&CAT=4

hopefully that link works, if not, just go to autotrader, search bikes. Lots to chose from.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Looks like a very well preserved machine but insurance will be a factor.












> Year: 1982
> Make: HONDA
> Model: CB900F
> Model Detail: SUPER SPORT
> ...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

AppleEnthusiast said:


> Little to none, lol. I'd like to keep it below 3000 for buying it, I'm a broke student.


I bought my scooter with the "Don't pay till spring" option with $2000. down.
The bank wouldn't give me a loan because I work seasonally, So I used my Visa
card for the down payment, Interest is around 10.5 % on Visa.
I'll pay the balance for the bike on delivery. (My income tax return will be back then as well)

Dave


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

That CB900F is a nice bike, thats actually my bike. In N. America my bake is Labeled as a CB900F. I personally think its a big bike for a first bike. Myself, I started at a 400 cc. It was no speed devil, but was cheap on insurance, and was capable at highways speeds without redlining. As bullet proof as Honda's are, I would try to get as new as possible. It makes getting parts easier as well as accessories. No idea how an insurance company looks at a "supersport" bike from 82, but they do take every cent they can get.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

wonderings said:


> That CB900F is a nice bike, thats actually my bike. In N. America my bake is Labeled as a CB900F. I personally think its a big bike for a first bike. Myself, I started at a 400 cc. It was no speed devil, but was cheap on insurance, and was capable at highways speeds without redlining. As bullet proof as Honda's are, I would try to get as new as possible. It makes getting parts easier as well as accessories. No idea how an insurance company looks at a "supersport" bike from 82, but they do take every cent they can get.


How do you like your 919? Does the lack of a windscreen bother you? I really like the 599 but I have never ridden over 100km/h without a windscreen.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah I think it's a lot of bike as well as a starter but it caught my eye visual condition and price point.
Wish I could find a Pacific Coast anywhere near that price point. Might be tempted.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

The two dream bikes that I had a desire to own in the 1970's
were the Honda 350-4 and the Honda 400-4 Super Sport.

http://www.realclassic.co.uk/honda05012100.html

http://www.mourneman.co.uk/motorbikes/bikes/honda_400_4/index.shtml

Just loved the riding position of those bikes.

Dave


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

that cb350 is a great bike. That should have been my first bike. I a friend of a friend was selling a mint condition cb350 white. Instead I bought an 84 Yamaha Maxim 400, huge mistake, that bike was a piece of junk.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

My first real bike ( couple of 50cc prior ) Honda Superhawk C77 - and just this colour. Recall one cold morning lighting a small fire under the engine to warm the oil.










Hmm one forsale in Moncton right now.

http://moncton.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-motorcycles-1966-Honda-Superhawk-W0QQAdIdZ9798265

Nice shape too


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Another nice bike from the 1980's, Also a shame Honda stopped making it.
The Honda FT Ascot, Not the VT, But an FT.

http://www.thumperpage.com/articles/RonsRed.html

Dave


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah that's a very nice design. :clap:


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

that superhawk is gorgeous, though to underpowered for my own liking. But WOW! what a looker!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well 305cc at the time was the kick off for Honda for powerful bikes to rival the Brits. Up to that point Honda was a lightweight. Remember that's over 40 years ago.'

My next bike and much faster was the Yamaha rival 350.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I love the looks of those old bikes, though I need more power. Triumph offers the styling and power that I would want in the classic look. Not super fast, but definitely better then a 350 cc bike.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I did actually come close to buying a Ural with a sidecar this year (The Ural Patrol),
But I wanted something that wasn't too big and was easy to commute to work on.
(Also my budget is really tight this year, Hence the purchase of a scooter instead)

http://www.imz-ural.com/

Dave


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Everyone who I have talked to who has an Ural, absolutely loves it. Great bikes, and a great look!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

For under $10,000. (U.S.$) you couldn't find a nicer "2 wheeled drive" vehicle.

http://www.imz-ural.com/patrol/

http://www.peterborocyclesalvage.com/ural.htm

Maybe next time.

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Feel like voting on best blogging website on motorbikes?

http://www.mbiweb.org/2007/vote.html

Have fun, Read a few before voting.

Dave


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

All of those old bikes are gorgeous. MacDoc I saw that CB900 on biketrader, it looks like it's in great shape, good looking bike, insurance would be killer though I bet.

I'd really love to get an old Honda, love my civic, my pops only drives Hondas/Acuras, Uncle only gets Honda bikes.

All I do these days is check out motorcycle sites on the net, I'm obsessed, it's midterm time too!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Hondas are my personal favorite for motorcycles. I would check with insurance though, it might be in your favor because of the age of the bike. Are you planning to do any touring on the bike? What do you think your primary use will be? and what do you want your primary use to be?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Have you seen the newest Piaggio offering:

http://www.mp3.piaggio.com/index_eng.html

http://thekneeslider.com/archives/2006/05/11/piaggio-3-wheel-mp3-scooter/

Fun stuff!

Dave


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

oh my that thing is ugly, and whats with the 3 wheels? It seems to me that AppleEnthusiast is looking for a motorcycle not a scooter.


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

Yah I'm definitely looking for a traditional motorcycle. Looking for something that I can take on the highway for sure, not necessarily a highway master though. I want something that is fun in the city and 2 lane highways mostly.

I want something that is easy to handle, and more "flickable" than powerful. I love my Civic for this reason, it's fun to drive hard, drives like a go-cart really. I prefer light, good handling, over pure power that will just get me into trouble.

I would say a 600 is plenty enough (too much probably) for my first bike. I guess it all depends on the bike though. On a lot of the beginner forums people will say "500, too much bike get a 250", but my uncles seemed like it had great (forgiving) throttle and brake response, decent weight too.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

You dont want to be doing 401 riding, thats the worse, boring, and straight. Back roads and where its at in motorcycle riding. I would say a Suzuki Katana 600 is a good bike to start. Fast enough for any road, well put together, dependable, not a full sport bike. My cousin has an 89 600 that I think is perfect for beginners. He has been riding almost as long as I have and absolutely loves the bike.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Well there is also the Suzuki GS500 that might be worth mentioning.

http://gstwin.com/

Not too bad of a bike to get as a starter.

Dave


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

AppleEnthusiast said:


> I want something that is easy to handle, and more "flickable" than powerful.


My wife bought her first bike last May - a Suzuki GS500F. *Definitely* in the above definition.

I don't know how tall you are but I'm 6'3" and it's too small for me but I've ridden it a few times - sporty without being too crotch rockety, she keeps up to me easily on the interstates and can throw it into the curves of The Dragon like a "real" rider should.


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

Yah I do like the looks of the GS500, I guess it'll just come down to something I can afford that fits my criteria. The used market is dead due to the season, can't wait to see what pops up in the spring.

I'm about 6'1" 185lbs by the way, Ninja 250 may be a lil on the small side.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah - lots of knees and elbows sticking out.
One reason an upright dual purpose is good BUT no long jaunts.
Perfect from running about and a lot easier to negotiate streetcar tracks


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

MacDoc said:


> Yeah - lots of knees and elbows sticking out.
> One reason an upright dual purpose is good BUT no long jaunts.
> Perfect from running about and a lot easier to negotiate streetcar tracks



Yah I know, I think I would like something like my Uncle's bike. I'd love to take his off his hands actually, but I think he likes it too much. Maybe I'll try to convince him otherwise (but he knows his brother-ie my dad will disown him if he does).


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

You should mark your calender for...
"The 2007 Toronto International Spring Motorcycle Show"
http://www.supershowevents.com/spring/index.html

You might get a better idea of what you want at the show.

Dave


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Wonderings, yes, the 'Wing is extremely comfortable, a car on two wheels actually  Mine even comes with a cup holder LOL.

AppleEnthusiast, I think you could also consider an older Honda Magna (a V30 if you want a smaller engine than the V45) as a starter bike. Low on insurance, very good engine, sporty enough without being a crotch rocket, upright riding position, yet very flickable. I ought to know, my footpegs were worn out at the bottom  If you are looking for one, buy one that is an '85 or newer.

BTW Wonderings, the '85 Interstate is very flickable too! Doesn't look it, does it?

Cheers


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Pics of my Magna and my 'Wing

Cheers


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Goldwings have plenty of power, I loved my 83 Goldwing. Though my perception of flickable has changed alot since getting my 02 Honda cb919. Now thats flickable!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

No THIS is flickable  .....one of my fav bikes - spent many pleasurable hours on this Bultaco Sherpa.










•••

also very flickable......the last bike I owned and had for many years Yamaha RD400 - at the time of it's release called "the perfect bike".










But i could never ever keep the damn plugs from fouling up


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

There is also a Canadian bike for 2008...Although a bit out of your price range:

http://spyder.brp.com/

Also out of your criteria, But I'd buy it.

Dave


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Not a big fan of the trikes, I think at that point, you might as well just get a convertible.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

wonderings said:


> Not a big fan of the trikes, I think at that point, you might as well just get a convertible.


Yes...
A convertible would be preferable,
But then I'd have to settle for a cage with less technology at a higher price.

Dave


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

The standard motorcycles dont appeal to you dolawren?


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

maximusbibicus said:


> How do you like your 919? Does the lack of a windscreen bother you? I really like the 599 but I have never ridden over 100km/h without a windscreen.


Bump to get wonderings opinion.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

wonderings said:


> The standard motorcycles dont appeal to you dolawren?


Isn't that painfully obvious?

Thread starter: I want to buy a motorcycle.

dolawren: Hey check out this scooter!

:lmao:


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have the Honda fly screen. It looks like its completely useless, but helps amazingly. I wont say how fast I have gone, but I will say how fast I have gone and felt comfortable with the wind. 120 km is no problem with the fly screen, ever faster is fine as well. Though it still does not beat a full fairing. I would like to try a 599 sometime, see what its like. From people I have talked to, its just as quick as the 919, though you have to rev the crap out of it. I like the 919 because of the amount of power readily available, no matter where you are in revs. My 919 is a monster whenever I twist the throttle.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I really cant say enough about the bike, its the best bike I have ever had the chance to ride. The only bike I would consider changing to is a new Honda VFR800 Intereceptor. Great touring bike, but I wont consider it until has the same amount of usable/or more power then my 919.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Thanks for the input. The VFR is pretty much my dream bike. We have good taste.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

excellent taste. My dream bike as well, though it a bit slow still. Great options for hard bags as well.


----------



## mcdermij (Oct 13, 2006)

I love the looks of the Triumphs. Anyone know af any Triumph-like starter bikes?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

There are not really any small starter bikes from Triumph, though any in the classic are not bad.

http://www.triumph.co.uk/canada/4550.aspx

They are 800cc + bikes, they are good cruising around bikes. Not a huge amount of power, not fast compared to alot of others. Nice looking bikes that get you from a to z in style.


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

Man those new Triumphs are beaut's. How about reliability of them though, older ones that is??


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I wouldn't trust an older triumph, great looking, but lots of problems. My dad, in his younger age, always rode BSA and Triumph. He became fed up with all the work he had to do. He wanted to ride, not fix. The new ones are much better from what I hear though. I would stay away from older triumphs, unless you are mechanically inclined and like working on your bike alot.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

wonderings said:


> The standard motorcycles dont appeal to you dolawren?


I've had 3 standard motorcycles in the past, My last one was a BMW 650 boxer twin.

With the demise of the standard 2005 4 speed Vespa PX150 scooter...
I've decided to buy a twist and go scooter, I chose the Derbi scooter over a sport
bike because I wanted fuel economy and I also wanted cheap insurance.

Just something that could get me to work at a reasonable speed without getting me into too much
trouble and still be able to do local rallies and rides on the weekends.

In a perfect world...I'd be living in Japan where I could get anything I wanted.

Dave


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

how many km do you get in a tank of gas dolawren?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

maximusbibicus said:


> Isn't that painfully obvious?
> 
> Thread starter: I want to buy a motorcycle.
> 
> ...


Based on the budget, I thought that it might be a good suggestion,
Obviously in your mind it was not, But then...That is in your mind.

Dave


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

dolawren said:


> In a perfect world...I'd be living in Japan where I could get anything I wanted.
> 
> Dave


I was wondering about that, my brother is going over there to teach english this spring. Since I'm graduating too I was wondering how hard/cheap it would be to buy a bike/get licensed/insured over there, might be a fun year teachin' and riding.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

wonderings said:


> how many km do you get in a tank of gas dolawren?


My commute is 50 km per day to and from work, An 8.6 litre tank last for 3 days,
That's based on an average driving speed of 60-80 kmph.

Dave


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

perfect for in town, but I could never use that touring. Some places I have been it was at least 150 km between gas stations.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> how hard/cheap it would be to buy a bike/get licensed/insured over there, might be a fun year teachin' and riding.


let's see - 

opposite side of the road driving
new rider
you can't read the signs or speak the language
Japan = $$$ anyway

I'd start here.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

wonderings said:


> perfect for in town, but I could never use that touring. Some places I have been it was at least 150 km between gas stations.


Yes...It's not an Eddie Lawson replica with a 32 litre gas tank for sure,
But for local needs, It serves its purpose very well.

The free gas for a year card was another incentive for buying this bike as well,
I know...It's not a real motorcycle...But then I wasn't looking for a real motorcycle when I bought it.

I love the scooter culture though, It's a world that I haven't tried yet and I'm liking it a lot.
Just wished I'd been able to afford a real Vespa scooter like the Vespa GTS 250,
Oh well, No matter, I love the idea of having an air cooled scooter instead of liquid cooled one.

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

AppleEnthusiast said:


> I was wondering about that, my brother is going over there to teach english this spring. Since I'm graduating too I was wondering how hard/cheap it would be to buy a bike/get licensed/insured over there, might be a fun year teachin' and riding.


If you don't have your motorcycle licence yet then get it first before you go to Japan.
Try rentals over there first and try out the traffic situation first before you buy,
Also do the research on the licencing and insurance over there to avoid any problems.
(International Motorcycle licence for example)

How long would you be interested in staying in Japan for?
You might be able to bring something nice back with you. 
Check importing and exporting of bikes before you go to find out.

There are some really beautiful classic looking bikes in Japan.

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I had one friend of mine drive his Zundapp all the way from Holland to Florence Italy,
Now that was a nice bike.










Dave


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Royal Enfields, another old beautiful bike. Though I think all those old classics are horrible on insurance now. Some companies wont even insure older bikes.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

wonderings said:


> Royal Enfields, another old beautiful bike. Though I think all those old classics are horrible on insurance now. Some companies wont even insure older bikes.


You can still buy them brand spanking new in the U.S.,
They used to import them into Canada but they stopped a few years ago.

http://www.enfieldmotorcycles.com/


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

SkyHook said:


> I want one.


Read my initial post, I had one of these  It's a love-hate relationship with that bike. As long as you have it, you hate it because it spends a lot of time in the shop, but when you get rid of it you love it and miss it because the ride quality is great, not to mention the slowwwwwww thump-thump-thump of the single cylinder.

Cheers


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

There were problems with the imported Royal Enfield's as outlined by the poster's on this message board:
http://www.britbike.com/ubb/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=38;t=000114;p=1

The newer versions might be better than the older imports from the 1990's.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

well looking at the weather forecast, bike season could be here early. Its calling for 2 C next Thursday! Not a huge deal, as it will take alot for the snow to melt, but where heading in the right direction and I am going crazy with my bike just sitting int he garage.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

There is always one last wintery blast in the middle of March,
I'll wait until April before I even think of riding.

"Beware the ides of March"


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I know, though I normally start riding full time again beginning of April. So close!


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

AppleEnthusiast said:


> Man those new Triumphs are beaut's. How about reliability of them though, older ones that is??


Kawasaki had something cool about 6 years ago the W650. Unfortunately for us, they didn't do well here, so they stopped importing them. I think they were available for the model years of 2000/01. So they're pretty rare to find. Every now and then you can find them for sale in $4k range. 


Some cool things about this bike besides the padded tank and retro styling it has a kick start and also electric start.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

oops did the wrong quote should have been for "mcdermij"


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

What I've been eyeing for the past couple of years.










http://www.motorcycle.com/mo/mchonda/pc800.html


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

scootsandludes said:


> Kawasaki had something cool about 6 years ago the W650. Unfortunately for us, they didn't do well here, so they stopped importing them. I think they were available for the model years of 2000/01. So they're pretty rare to find. Every now and then you can find them for sale in $4k range.
> 
> 
> Some cool things about this bike besides the padded tank and retro styling it has a kick start and also electric start.



Now that's it, I think it's gotta be one of these classic standard style bikes, that one is beautiful.


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

MacDoc that Pacific Coast is soo practical, classic Honda!


----------



## Munchie (Mar 10, 2006)

*Macs and Bikes, now there is a thought................*

Just ride, Be Safe and know in your head that no one else sees you and they will kill you. Thats what I have learned from 35 years of riding


----------



## RideOn (Apr 10, 2003)

This is my current ride. The bike has been great and I'm in the process of buying a new Wing. Hope to pick it up in another month if the weather warms up a bit and the roads are free of ice.

(the bike is for sale. pm for info)


Suffering from PMS (parked motorcycle syndrome)
RideOn


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

Guys I don't want to offend anyone, but it seems like a lot of you have experience with the Goldwing. I always looked at those things and thought "man that's the last thing I'd want to ride". Looks like the mini-van of motorcycles, must not be so bad though I guess?

I mean they can't handle that well can they?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Depends on what you mean by handle.
If you have short legs and have to wrestle it about in parking lots it's a pain but it's a cruiser that is superbly comfortable.
More like a GT Tourer than say a spyder design in cars. Different kind of "handling".

I'd not want one for totally in town but anything beyond that you can't find a better ride.
One reason I like the Pacific Coast- not quite so massive but still a decent ride and coverage.

I had an Interstate for a few days - found it too tall and bulky for my build but what a ride !!!!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

The new ones handle exceptionaly well. Check out this video of yellow wolf at Deals Gap. Click here to see Video


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

AppleEnthusiast, I think Goldwings are excellent bikes, more a car on two wheels in terms of amenities and riding comfort. The newer ones even come with a reverse gear.

As MacDoc said this is not a bike to use as your in-town runabout (though that's how I use it mostly), but more of a thing for slightly longer rides.

As to handling, it depends on what you mean. I did mention earlier that the 'Wing is quite flickable and can lean quite far before the pegs touch ground, unlike regular cruisers like the Harleys etc. It picks up speed quickly, cruises at highway speeds without causing discomfort to the rider, stops quickly without misbehaving in any way, and as I said, flickable into turns.

All that being said, I would never recommend a Wing as a starter bike. Go in for a smaller bike.

I would equate Wings to Single Malts and other cruisers to beers and the crotch rockets to coolers and Red Bull  

Cheers


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

The Goldwing is deffinetely not a starter bike, it was a big jump for me as my second bike. Though I really wouldnt say its bad in town. I rode an 83 Goldwing 1100 in town for 3 or 4 years. They are balanced so well, its not big deal. I do prefer a smaller bike for zipping around town, but there is no problems with using a Goldwing for around town use, infact its great having all that storage that you can lock! I am stuck with a tank bag and helmet that I take with me everywhere. That video I posted above shows how well a Goldwing handles. The guy riding, Yellow Wolf, is an amazing rider and puts some sport bike riders to shame on his Goldwing.


----------



## Macabout (Jul 10, 2001)

Just bought a new V-strom 650 with ABS, traded in my Honda Aero 750, not sure if it was because I was more interested in the adventure touring aspect or tired of the cruiser hits I was getting from my riding buddies. In any case just itching for riding weather.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I love the V-strom. I was looking at one before I bought my bike, just a little to pricey for me at the time. I want to evently get a BMW R1200GS.


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

wonderings said:


> I love the V-strom. I was looking at one before I bought my bike, just a little to pricey for me at the time. I want to evently get a BMW R1200GS.



Both awesome looking bikes.

Have you guys seen "Long Way Round" with Ewan McGregor, I'd say they make good use of the BMW R1200GS.


----------



## NetMinder (Dec 15, 2003)

I have ridden the CB 900F and it is a really solid bike. It is a good bike for a taller person. One thing I am aware of on the insurance front in Ontario anyways is that Jevco will reduce your rates if the bike is 25 years old or older as it is then deemed to be a vintage bike. The only reason I am aware of this is that my ol Honda 750 Nighthawk S is just a few years away from that 25 year mark.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I own "The Long Way Round" fantastic dvd set, if you do buy it make sure its the longer version. The US version is shorter for some reason.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

wonderings said:


> The new ones handle exceptionaly well. Check out this video of yellow wolf at Deals Gap. Click here to see Video


Yellow Wolf is *amazing* on that Wing of his.

He doesn't do it any more but he used to videotape your ride up and down the Dragon and give you a CD of the trip afterwards. My wife and I did it and it looks.....really lame....  Not the video but I'm not nearly the rider he is.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Yah, I heard it stopped doing that. I am planning a trip to the dragons tail this may 24 long weekend. I am not a knee dragger by any means, how did you find the pace with other riders riding? It can be dangerous if everyone is speeding along, and I am going a little faster then the speed limit.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

wonderings said:


> I am not a knee dragger by any means


Me neither.


> how did you find the pace with other riders riding? It can be dangerous if everyone is speeding along, and I am going a little faster then the speed limit.


The "image" of the Dragon is scarier than the Dragon. 

For the vast majority of times/people/bikes, there's no problem. There's a small percentage of guys who can ride that road *really* fast. All you have to do is keep an eye on your mirrors and move to the right (when it's safe) when they come up on you. Wave them past and everyone is happy.

The other thing to keep in mind is time. Go early in the morning - I've been on The Dragon at sunrise - or later in the afternoon on the weekends and there will be fewer vehicles in general (there's *much* less traffic during the weekdays).

"Dragon Prime Time" is about 10am to 4pm. If you're worried about traffic, avoid it during those times. Or, do what I do - pull over and watch the boys whizz by! 

There are all kinds of other roads to run during prime time though. The Cherohala Skyway is *beautiful* and there's another road called Hellbender that intersects The Dragon that quite frankly, I find a lot more fun than The Dragon - less challenging. 

It's a great road and a great area. As you get closer to the trip, and or want more info, let me know.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm hoping this is my next bike:








It's the new Victory Vision. I saw it at the International Motorcycle Show in NYC a few weeks ago.

*Check out bigger, better pics on their web site.*

I predict a lot of you will *hate* it.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

your prediction is right lol I saw that on cycleworld, deffinetely one of the ugliest bikes every made imho. But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

wonderings said:


> your prediction is right lol I saw that on cycleworld, deffinetely one of the ugliest bikes every made imho.


LOL I figured some people wouldn't like it. It's certainly "non-traditional".


----------



## Macabout (Jul 10, 2001)

Wondering, you and me both want a BMW 1200GS, just couldn't do $20,000.
Loved ' Long Way Around'. Buddy bought K1200R, yellow and black naked, hope he keeps his life and license.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I love all the BMW bikes, but as you mentioned the price is a little steep for me at the moment. Next bike will probably be a Honda VFR. If they come out with a 1000 cc version, I will sell my bike tomorrow and buy one.


----------



## Macabout (Jul 10, 2001)

Why is it were never truely happy, with todays ride. Can't handle the forward lean, wrist pressure that VFR's provide, that the advantage of standards.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

the grass is always greener on the other side I guess. Though the reason I do like the VFR is its known for being a great sport/touring bike, and the big one is a fairing. That is the only thing I would like for highway riding is better wind protection. I love cruisers, but I love the sportier bikes more. I will get a cruiser when I am older and if I travel more 2 up rather then 1 up.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

This is my bike trip I have planned for the May 24 long weekend. Its the only thing on my mind at the moment










1700 KM in 3 days, I will probably trim it down a bit, but otherwise, thats the route.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

wonderings said:


> This is my bike trip I have planned for the May 24 long weekend. Its the only thing on my mind at the moment


LOL I know that feeling! I'm planning a bike trip "back home" (Nova Scotia) around the same time. Can't wait!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

what route are you heading Shawn?


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

wonderings said:


> what route are you heading Shawn?


Probably take the ferry over from Portland, Maine to Yarmouth and spend a couple of days catching up with family I haven't seen in years. My wife has never been to NS so I'm looking forward to taking her to all the "tourist" places - Peggy's Cove, Annapolis Valley, Bay of Fundy, Cabot Trail. etc.

Haven't gotten down to route planning (we'll let the GPS take care of that). been mostly looking at what events are happening when and trying to plan around as many of those as we can get to.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Sounds like a great trip on the making. I was hoping to ride out east last summer, it just didnt work out. I really want to ride the Cabot Trail. I just got a Garmin Zumo 550 gps unit, love it and cant wait to use it on my bike. What GPS do you have?


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

wonderings said:


> Sounds like a great trip on the making.


I'm looking forward to rediscovering places I haven't seen in 20+ years.


> What GPS do you have?


Garmin StreetPilot 2720. I *love* it. Can't go anywhere without it - mostly because have the sense of direction of a dead dog....


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You guys are getting me all gnarly about having a bike again. 
Anyone want to trade an old fishing boat??


----------



## Macabout (Jul 10, 2001)

GPS, what for, what I love is just going and discovering, nearly seen more of Ontario on a bike than a car, and visited places I would never bother with a car.
Took the Cat from Bar Harbour, may not pitch but still rolls from side to side. Spent some time in the valley and at Aggie school in Truro. Get roads in NS.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Macabout said:


> GPS, what for, what I love is just going and discovering, nearly seen more of Ontario on a bike than a car, and visited places I would never bother with a car.


Agreed. But, after a day of wandering around, you've got to find your way back to the hotel somehow. 

My wife and I road our bike from Nashville, TN to Washington, DC for our honeymoon. The GPS allowed us to do several things. It let us know exactly when were were going to arrive various places on various roads so we could plan accordingly (did we need to rush to get to the hotel? Do we have time to take back roads?)

We arrive in Roanoke, VA. We have no idea where a hotel is (we hadn't made reservations) or where a restaurant is. I punch in "Grill" in the GPS and it finds us a restaurant that "sounds" nice (and it was). I punch in "Marriott" and it finds us the nearest hotel, along with phone numbers.

*That's* what you can do with a GPS that you can't do with a paper map.


----------



## Macabout (Jul 10, 2001)

ShawnKing said:


> Agreed. But, after a day of wandering around, you've got to find your way back to the hotel somehow.
> 
> My wife and I road our bike from Nashville, TN to Washington, DC for our honeymoon. The GPS allowed us to do several things. It let us know exactly when were were going to arrive various places on various roads so we could plan accordingly (did we need to rush to get to the hotel? Do we have time to take back roads?)
> 
> ...


Now that is cool, never used one for those purposes.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Macabout said:


> Now that is cool, never used one for those purposes.


Yeah - a lot of folks think a GPS is just for getting from one place to another and obviously, that's their primary purpose. But we use ours for so much more.

Perfect example - I lived in Nashville for years. But I never explored much. I have the worse sense of direction in the world and get lost *ridiculously* easily.

But, after getting the GPS, I would hop on my bike at any time and just ride. No where in particular - just wandering around. One day, I put 200 miles on the bike just wandering around. No idea where I was going or where I was - I could have been in Alabama for all I knew. 

4 hrs later, I want to go home. I punched in "Home" in the GPS and it told me I was 20 mins away from my apartment. 

A good GPS will also let you tell it to use back roads. On a bike, you want to avoid the interstates as much as possible - they're boring and have too much traffic. So you use the GPS to plan or travel routes that avoid the superslabs.

It's also hard to read a paper map on a bike.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Maybe some of you would be interested in this motorcycle? It's a steal at only $112.25!










*Get more details here.*


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

Check out this beauty.










1970 Triumph T100S 500CC
Ad ID:10344838
Price: $3,900.00

Location: Toronto
Date Listed: 21-Feb-07


1970 Triumph T100S 500CC. Restored in 2002. Please email for more information.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Went down to Windsor for a few days with my girlfriend and we went over to
Detroit on a few day trips, We wanted to check out some scooter dealerships.

Found this dealer after getting really lost a couple of times:
http://www.scootaroundtown.com/

We ended up buying a Kryptonite 5 foot Forgettaboutit at Scootaround, $145. USD including tax.

Didn't have the time to go to all the dealers around Detroit, Kept getting lost.
Wished we'd be able to stop in the downtown area to take some photographs.

Anyways, 
If you want to get a good lock for your next bike, I'd recommend getting it from the U.S.,
They cost a lot less than what they retail them for in Canada.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

wonderings said:


> This is my bike trip I have planned for the May 24 long weekend. Its the only thing on my mind at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's almost the same route as the "Mad Bastard Rally"

http://www.madbastardrally.com/


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

well looking at how many km it is, I will be changing the route. I think it is a bit to long for 3 days of riding. Maybe a weekend in Pennsylvania, now there is some amazing country side.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Pennsylvania is terrific - :clap: many fond memories. Bit boring to get there tho


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Well, I would not be taking any major highways, no toll roads. (thanks to my hand gps unit!) It was very boring once outside of the hilly country side when we went last year. I used yahoo maps, and I swear it sends you to every toll road imaginable. My Garmin Zumo has a feature when plotting a route, to avoid toll roads, and to avoid highways. Those 2 avoidance's will definitely be check marked. "Its about the ride not the destination" cheezy but true


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

We'll be getting one of those Garmin GPS units the next time we go to the U.S.,
Getting lost in Detroit recently was very frustrating, Thinking of getting a Garmin 550.
Then I can also use it on the scooter for the ride meetup's and in the rental car for other trips.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

they are definitely great devices. Hopefully Garmin will get some mac support soon like they promised.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

wonderings said:


> they are definitely great devices. Hopefully Garmin will get some mac support soon like they promised.


I wouldn't hold me breathe - they've been promising that since Macworld Expo - *2006*!

In the meantime, check out * RouteBuddy.*


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Its not really that big of a deal, I only plug into my vista pc for firmware updates. I have not used the mapsource program on the pc, I do it all on my zumo.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I've been looking at the different Garmin Gps systems and was wondering
which was better a touch screen or the side/bottom control types.

My thoughts were that the touchscreen types would get finger prints on them
and the button control ones would require more looking at them while driving.

The Zumo 550 looks really nice for moving back and forth between the bike and the rental car.
Even the newer Zumo 450 with less features is looking nice.

Future Shop has some Street Pilots on sale, But I'm still unsure,
Power source for instance AA battery powered Vs a Lithium rechargeable.

Ram mounts are another thing to think about.

I've checked out:
www.radioworld.ca
www.gpscity.ca

I like the Streetpilot i5, But it is kind of small, I liked the mechanics of it though.
http://www.gpscity.ca/video/spi5.htm

Zumo 450 (Available in March 2007):
http://radioworld.ca/product_info.php?cPath=90&products_id=3029
Zumo 550:
http://radioworld.ca/product_info.php?cPath=90&products_id=2053


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Well the Zumo comes with car mount as well as everything you need for the motorcycle, including wiring. I dont plan on using my Zumo on its battery, it will always be connected in my car and on my bike. Screens can be cleaned very easily. I had a Quest 2 first, and then descided I wanted a bigger screen and a touch screen. The zumo screen is glove friendly, so I would not have to pull my gloves off every time I wanted to punch something in. I think the only difference between the 450 and 550 is bluetooth and XM satalite radio. I could care less about XM, but the bluetooth is amazing. The car mount has a built in mic and speaker, so when I connect my phone via blue tooth, I actually use my Zumo as the phone, I dial, and talk, and hear through the Zumo. Its a great hands free option, and if I get a bluetooth headset that will fit in my helmet, I will be able to us it while riding, though I dont plan on doing that, I dont need any more distractions on the bike.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

The Zumo 550 and the Zumo 450 only have a $50. difference in price,
Might be better to buy the Zumo 550 and not use the extra features until needed.

I like the waterproof feature of the Zumo, Less to worry about.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Yes, the Zumo is meant for motorcycles, and that means riding in the rain. I would not purchase one that isnt waterproof. Great model, very fast, I even get sat reception inside buildings. As I mentioned before, the bluetooth option with my phone is amazing. Another plus is it comes preloaded with all of N. America, but it still has a sd card slot so you are not limited to the internal memory. This is great for me because I am planning a trip to England in Sept for a couple of weeks, and I will get the UK maps and load them on. Its great for finding hotels, gas, food, shopping, etc. They are more then just point A to B, fantastic little things!


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

dolawren said:


> I've been looking at the different Garmin Gps systems and was wondering which was better a touch screen or the side/bottom control types.


I'd go for a touch screen.


> My thoughts were that the touchscreen types would get finger prints on them


Fingerprints can be wiped off.  Besides, on a bike, you're wearing gloves the vast majority of the time.


> and the button control ones would require more looking at them while driving.


Yeah - you want to limit the "looking at the device" as much as possible.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

wonderings said:


> Yes, the Zumo is meant for motorcycles, and that means riding in the rain.


Yeah - that would be pointless.

Portability is great too. We can move our Streetpilot 2720 from the bike to the car easily. It comes with a cigarette lighter adaptor for power and I've got the wiring already set up on the bike. My wife even takes it with her on trips (which means, i stay home and get lost  ). We took it with us to Macworld Expo in SF and plugged in the rental car.


> They are more then just point A to B, fantastic little things!


Amen!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

How did you find doing the wiring on your bike? I have to do that soon as the season quickly approaches. I have not really looked at the instructions yet, but I would image just connect to the battery, under my tank and up to my handle bars. Anything I am missing?


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

wonderings said:


> How did you find doing the wiring on your bike?


Easy as pie - I had my local dealership do it.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Trying to stay from that as much as possible, easier on the check book and better for me in the long run. 

The itch is getting real bad, just bought some new motorcycle boots, picking up a new pair of joe rocket pants tomorrow aghhhh lets get rid of this snow and bring the warmer weather!


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

wonderings said:


> Trying to stay from that as much as possible, easier on the check book and better for me in the long run.


I'm mechanically incompetent so I *have* to have a mechanic hook stuff like that up. The advantage is, I know it's done right and if it doesn't work, I've got someone other than myself to blame. 


> The itch is getting real bad, just bought some new motorcycle boots, picking up a new pair of joe rocket pants tomorrow aghhhh lets get rid of this snow and bring the warmer weather!


LOL I know the feeling! Last year, I was in Nashville this time. It was *16 degrees* in Nashville today! Fantastic riding weather - as all of my former riding buddies have emailed me. 

It's hovered around zero for months here in CT. I know that's not cold for a lot of folks North of me but it's still too cold to ride.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I would be riding in that weather, as long as the roads were dry and no snow. Hows the riding Nashville?


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

wonderings said:


> I would be riding in that weather, as long as the roads were dry and no snow.


The roads a dry and there's no snow on them but they are pretty salty. 


> Hows the riding Nashville?


Fantastic - I wish I was still there. Lots of great roads, rolling hills, interesting places close by....


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

wonderings said:


> How did you find doing the wiring on your bike? I have to do that soon as the season quickly approaches. I have not really looked at the instructions yet, but I would image just connect to the battery, under my tank and up to my handle bars. Anything I am missing?


This is a tutorial for putting in a utility outlet on a Vespa LX150,
It won't help you for a motorcycle, But the links to the materials might help you.

http://www.modernvespa.com/forum/topic1935.html


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Next on my list of items to buy will be a icon mil spec vest:
http://www.kneedraggers.com/details/Icon_Mil-Spec_Vest--521-ICON05-5.html

(Perhaps by summers end I'll get the Gps)


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Course...I have to think of getting a new jacket with armour first:
http://www.motorcycle-superstore.com/item.aspx?style=26794&department=112&division=1

Decisions...decisions.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

You should check out www.royaldistributing.com They have a few locations of SW Ontario. I buy all my gear from there. But gear is deffinetely a must.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

wonderings said:


> But gear is deffinetely a must.


Hell yes. You don't get to choose when you crash.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Well made animated scooter musical:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajjo6euJjBE

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Vicious Cycles versus Scooter Club:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAj0NvKt9pM

Great stop and go video animation.

Heh

Dave


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Well took my first ride of the season today, and let me tell you I have been grinning for the past hour. I cant ride full time, but its sooo close I can taste it like bugs in my teeth. Anyone else get out for a ride in todays beautiful weather?


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

No bike yet, but I did get my M1 today lol. 

How were the roads? There's still a lot of crud hangin' around here in Guelph.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

How was the M1 test?

I have to do that very soon. Planning to get a scooter this year.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

congrats on the M1, hope your taking a safety course before you start riding. The roads were not great, but not bad, just took it slow and enjoyed the warm weather. Felt great to put on all the gear on again and hit the road. Just took a small 40 min cruise.


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

M1 one was not difficult, brush up on your G1 class restrictions though.

Yah I'm doin the RTI course here in Guelph May 5th weekend. Still keeping my eye out for a good deal on a used bike.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

there will be a ton of used bikes in Auto Trader very soon, the season is almost here.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

I really want to get my lisence now, but I really can't afford insurance on a bike. I may go for my M1/2 this summer, but I somehow need a bike within a year of that to do my M.


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

altrodesigns said:


> I really want to get my lisence now, but I really can't afford insurance on a bike. I may go for my M1/2 this summer, but I somehow need a bike within a year of that to do my M.


You have 5 years to get a bike and get your M. But if you want to get it sooner GTA exotics rents bikes that you can use for the test.

http://www.gtaexotics.ca/GTA_Motorcycle.html


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Sonal said:


> How was the M1 test?
> 
> I have to do that very soon. Planning to get a scooter this year.


Which scooter are you thinking of getting?
We have two scooters now, A Vespa LX150 and a Derbi Blvd 150.

Dave


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

AppleEnthusiast said:


> You have 5 years to get a bike and get your M. But if you want to get it sooner GTA exotics rents bikes that you can use for the test.
> 
> http://www.gtaexotics.ca/GTA_Motorcycle.html



I did not know this. I thought it was 1 year. I guess it's 1 year minimum. Cool. M1/2 this summer!


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey Wonderings I was thinking of heading out to Zdeno Cycle to check out some gear. I'm gonna need to pick up a helmet for my RTI course.

Have you ever purchased any gear from them? Good prices??

Thanks


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

stay away from Zdenos. Not friendly or helpful staff, and a reputation for being shady. In Guelph is Royal Distributing, they have a website www.royaldistributing.com more gear then you could imagine, and a great return policy.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

AppleEnthusiast said:


> Hey Wonderings I was thinking of heading out to Zdeno Cycle to check out some gear. I'm gonna need to pick up a helmet for my RTI course.
> 
> Have you ever purchased any gear from them? Good prices??
> 
> Thanks


If you are going to buy a helmet then you should buy it in person so that you can try it on.
There is a Motorcycle store north of Queen St. E. on River St. that has a good selection,
Or you could just go to either one of the CycleWord dealerships.

Failing that, You could go to the Spring Motorcycle Show at the C.N.E. later this month.

I have a flip-up full-face helmet that came with my bike.

Dave


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Royal Distributing do have a few stores, including one in Guelph, I also would never buy any gear unless I have tried it on before. Royal has the biggest and best selection I have ever seen, they dont sell bikes, only gear and accessories.


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey Wonderings thanks for the link, I must have driven by that place a million times and just never realized what it was.

Looks like a pretty awesome place and right in my backyard too.

Hey dolawren I saw you posting over at gtamotorcycle.com, awesome site eh?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

If your looking for another really good motorcycle forum, stop by 
www.sport-touring.net really great site, lots of resources and good people there.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

AppleEnthusiast said:


> Hey dolawren I saw you posting over at gtamotorcycle.com, awesome site eh?


Yea...It's a nice site, Good to talk with people that aren't based in California.
( www.modernvespa.com is based in California as an example)

Although I do post over at "The Toronto Moto Scooter Club" forum as well:
http://scooter.meetup.com/197/boards/

Dave


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

dolawren said:


> Which scooter are you thinking of getting?
> We have two scooters now, A Vespa LX150 and a Derbi Blvd 150.
> 
> Dave


Probably a Vespa. 150ccs sounds about right to me--enough power to drive on major streets but not so much that I get into too much trouble.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Sonal said:


> Probably a Vespa. 150ccs sounds about right to me--enough power to drive on major streets but not so much that I get into too much trouble.


We were just talking about what someone should get for a first scooter over at the
Toronto Moto Scooter Club forum, The thread is called "startup knowledge".

Here's a link, Maybe you'd like to join the club while you are there, It's free.

http://scooter.meetup.com/197/boards/view/viewthread?thread=2852741

It's a great club with lots of rides and events planned all summer long.

Dave


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey MacDoc I hope you still check this thread, check out what just went up for sale on Kijiji.

Honda Pacific Coast.

http://london.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-motorcycles-Rare-1989-Honda-Pacifique-coast-for-sale-or-trade-W0QQAdIdZ11295858


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Oh nasssssty.....golllummms waaannnnnttssssss


----------



## Garyola (Feb 6, 2003)

AppleEnthusiast said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm about to finish my undergrad, and I've been obsessed with bikes since high school. My dad used to ride, but stopped because of how dangerous it is, but last year I drove my uncles old Honda VT500 Ascott for the first time. Let me tell you that just got me more hooked, anyways I'm taking the M2 exit course this spring. Just wanted to see if there were any bikers on ehMac!



I've been riding motorcycles since I was about 10. I gave it up for a number of years when I was 17 because my mother begged me not to get a street bike.
I returned to motorcycles in my early 30s and have been on them since.
Five years ago I took a road racing course and have spent most of my time motorcycling at the race track.
My advice to you is to forgo the bike for street riding. It's very dangerous and it's difficult to keep the speed down. I know from experience. Go and buy yourself a used race bike that is a few years old and take a road racing course. Spend your time at the track doing track days. 
Why you ask? Well, believe it or not, riding at high speed at the track, in an environment that is safe from idiot drivers running red lights, is the most fun you will ever have with your bike. It takes a skill that you can always improve on and you will get your speed fix in an environment that is set up to make mistakes safely. Will you crash? Yep. But you won't be crashing into oncoming traffic on some highway somewhere. You will be crashing on some corner at a racetrack that will allow you to get up and walk away. Have a look at MotoGp racing. Look at the speeds these people race at and I can count only one death in the last 8+ years and there are crashes all the time.
Is riding at the track safer than the street? By a country mile.
Is it more fun than street riding? Tons. I am going to 50 this year. I will be racing in two different regional series. Not with the pros but club racing. I will do a dozen track days also. When I came back from my 1st road racing course, I couldn't get the smile off my face for two weeks.:love2:
The money you will save on bike insurance will pay for your track time and equipment. Most of the people I know that now do track days have given up riding on the street. Why? Because the street is too dangerous.
This is advice from someone who has been there and done that. Take it how you please and keep the shiny side up.

G


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Garyola said:


> I've been riding motorcycles since I was about 10. I gave it up for a number of years when I was 17 because my mother begged me not to get a street bike.
> I returned to motorcycles in my early 30s and have been on them since.
> Five years ago I took a road racing course and have spent most of my time motorcycling at the race track.
> My advice to you is to forgo the bike for street riding. It's very dangerous and it's difficult to keep the speed down. I know from experience. Go and buy yourself a used race bike that is a few years old and take a road racing course. Spend your time at the track doing track days.
> ...


Glad you really enjoy the racing, but I would almost completely disagree. I do agree that it can/is very dangerous on the street, but for someone like me its not that speed that does it. Its the smell, the sights, the wind, the open road, traveling far with only what will fit in your saddle bags. Hitting a nice twisty road through a forest. Track day or racing will never compare in my books to touring on a motorcycle. If speeds your thing, then yes track days are for you. I enjoy having the power in my 919, but I do not abuse it.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

wonderings said:


> Glad you really enjoy the racing, but I would almost completely disagree.


I agree with your disagreement. 


> I do agree that it can/is very dangerous on the street, but for someone like me its not that speed that does it. Its the smell, the sights, the wind, the open road, traveling far with only what will fit in your saddle bags. Hitting a nice twisty road through a forest.


Amen.


> Track day or racing will never compare in my books to touring on a motorcycle.


Now I disagree. 

Both activities have their plusses and minuses, good points and bad. But for me, it's whatever floats your boat - and doesn't get you killed. 

BTW, that pic is remarkable. Did you take it yourself? If so, how?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I did not take that pic, though it is the same bike as mine (Honda CB919). Most likely that picture was taken by the passenger looking over the riders shoulder. And it is whatever floats your boat which is why I stated "never compare in my books". 

anywho

Bike season is now here! I start riding full-time tomorrow! Going to do an oil change, adjust my chain, tire pressure and wire up my gps on Saturday. Car is going to get an oil change as well and put into storage in my Oma's garage.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Our scooter club is having a meetup down at the Spring Motorcycle Show on Saturday March 24.
Looks like it'll be a great show this year.

Dave


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Modern Vespa has announced their Shwag packs today:

http://www.modernvespa.com/forum/topic9969.html

It's a must have for the scooterist.

Dave


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I think you'll find post learner accident rates for motorcyclists are not all that high.

First two years however....... Darwin rules.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I was down at the National Motorcycle Show yesterday and bought a new jacket,
It's a summer time jacket made by iCON, It's the Tarmac jacket.

It only cost $120. cad$, Luckily they had one left in XXL (They fit smaller)
The XXL fits like an XL, Great jacket, Even has full armour.

Looks like this:
http://www.motorcycle-superstore.com/item.aspx?style=15806&department=112&division=1

They have some really nice Joe Rocket jackets for $99. as well, But only up to size Large.

You can find the jackets over in the Toronto Superstore section at the show.

Dave


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

thats a nice jacket, I prefer the 3/4 length jackets myself. I have a Joe Rocket jacket, best jacket I have ever owned. Always great deals at those shows, was at the one in December.


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey guys I put down a deposit on a 2001 Ninja 250. It only has 1200kms, this woman bought it and when her husband sold his bike she just never rode it anymore.

It's mint, the asking price was 3700, got em to 3500 and he's delivering it to the shop near me for the safety (over an hours drive).

I stopped in Zdeno cycles on the way back, they had a nice Nexo leather jacket that fit me perfect, clearance for 139?? It was really light though, no liner really, not sure what to do about gear. I need everything, tried on some helmets, the Shoei RF-1000 was great, lil pricey though.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

very nice beginner bike congrats! Check out royaldistributing, or Two Wheel Motorsport in guelph, they are on the 6 north. Have you taken the course yet?


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

wonderings said:


> very nice beginner bike congrats! Check out royaldistributing, or Two Wheel Motorsport in guelph, they are on the 6 north. Have you taken the course yet?


I checked out Royal yesterday. That's where I tried on the Shoei's, the TZR is 409.99 there, at www.gpbikes.com it's only 299.99 (located in Ajax, free shipping on orders over 300), the RF-1000 was 499.99 at Royal, and it's 379.99 from GP.

I did try on some Sharks at Zdeno that felt pretty good.

I'm taking the course May 5th weekend, don't plan on doing much riding until after that.

I think I'm going to get it dropped off at Two Wheel Powersports for the safety.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

when your there check out helmets, I would not order one, try one on for a good 15 min, you will feel funny, but who cares, you need it to be comfortable.


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

wonderings said:


> when your there check out helmets, I would not order one, try one on for a good 15 min, you will feel funny, but who cares, you need it to be comfortable.



Yah that's what I did at Royal, wore the Shoei around for a long time...

What helmet do you use?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have an Icon, or iCon if you must :insert snicker here: Aliance SS. It was $200, flat black, I love it.


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

wonderings said:


> I have an Icon, or iCon if you must :insert snicker here: Aliance SS. It was $200, flat black, I love it.


I tried that helmet on today too, it fit really well.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

its a great helmet for a great price. Royal has a big sale in April I believe, so hold off till then


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

*Caption please * 

[















_________________________________________________________


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

So I drove up to GPBikes in Ajax yesterday, because their prices are insane.

Picked out my helmet, no stock in anything but black. I was kinda ticked, but the guy ended up finding me the last matte black one they had. Shoei TZ-R for 299.99, they're 409.99 at Royal Distributing, and even on ebay they go for over 300 so I'm pretty happy. It fits amazing.










The shop that's doing the safety just called, said it's all fine except for sticky throttle, so he said he's hoping it just needs to be lubed but isn't sure... Probably a money grab but I just want the bike, so I said go ahead, if it needs anything expensive call me first.

So excited.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

the flat black is nice, my icon helmet is flat black.










Shoei are great helmets, but for the price range when I was shopping the icon helmet was the best for me. That is a fantastic price for a shoei, was it last years model?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

oh, I would also buy a few extra visors right away. My first helmet I made the mistake of not buying any, then they discontinued the helmet and I could not buy any. I bout a dark black tinted, a mirror tint, and a regular visor. I keep 2 regular visors incase anything happens to one, your set with the other.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

i've got a bike!  currently riding an 04 cbr1000rr. had a ktm duke ii up until last season as well. i WANT another ktm...badly!

had a couple of scooters over the years as well (a '64 vespa 90 w/et3 motor, pm tuning exhaust, etc and a '64 lammy li125 with a 150 motor). 

and if i'm not mistaken, dolawren...you're on gtamotorcycle, no????


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

love those cbr1000rr's! Though I could not travel any real distance on those, to hunched over for my liking. Beautiful looking bike though.


----------



## David MacFadyen (Dec 30, 2002)

*'85 Nighthawk 650*

I've had my M/C license for 25 yrs, this is my 1st bike - May'06
Very happy with it.
Plenty of power, low maintenance shaft drive , oil/aircooled.
I rode on New Year's Day and up to 15th Jan.
I've commuted with it 4 x in the last couple of weeks.

Also have an Aerostich Hi Viz 2 pce Roadcrafter.
( they can see me coming !) Pleased with this purchase too.
Always wear it. Sitting at a light, it's warm ! OK when moving and the vents open


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

wonderings said:


> love those cbr1000rr's! Though I could not travel any real distance on those, to hunched over for my liking. Beautiful looking bike though.


not sure if you've ever ridden a sportbike, but they're not as bad as they look. some of your weight is transferred to your wrists (obviously), which means that not ALL of your weight is on your butt (which puts less stress on your spine). when you're moving, the wind tends to take some of the pressure off your wrists as well.

the seat on the cbr IS uncomfortable, though.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have not ridden a full sport bike, but I have sat on lots and its to hunched over for my liking. My CB919 is perfect for me. I like to tour on my bike, and a cbr, gsxr, r1/6 type bikes are not meant for that. Its all in what you want to do with your bike. The only thing I miss is not having a full faring. Once they come out with a Honda VFR 1000 I will be selling my bike for that.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

AppleEnthusiast said:


> Hey guys I put down a deposit on a 2001 Ninja 250.


Well? How's it going so far? 


> It was really light though, no liner really, not sure what to do about gear.


Buy the best armoured stuff you can afford. You don't get to chose when you crash. 

Don't forget good boots, too. I dropped my *900lbs* motorcycle on my ankle. I thought for sure it was broken. The boot was destroyed but my ankle was fine.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

AppleEnthusiast said:


> What helmet do you use?


I got a good deal on a Shoei RF-1000. Make friends with the guys in the parts dept of your fave dealership (whenever my bike needed servicing, I'd drop it off along with a Sub sandwich for the guy working on my bike - I'd "hide" it in the saddlebags  ). They can often give you a bit of a price break.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

wonderings said:


> I bout a dark black tinted, a mirror tint, and a regular visor.


Interesting. I don't like tinted visors. Always afraid of the light changing drastically and not being able to pull over to change shields.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

AKA Tunnels 

•••

No comments on the girl with the helmet on backwards???
Figured that was a shoe in for good captions on this thread


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

i've not ridden the 919, but i've ridden the 599. great bike...but the wind is an issue at highway speeds. my gf has a hawk gt...no fairing...she says she got used to it! 
vfr is nice as well, but the vtec on the newer ones is a bit of a gimmick...and honestly, it's not THAT much more comfortable than my bike (esp if i swapped my seat for a corbin/sargent!).


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Those little wind screens for the 919 are great. I know there is one for the Hawk as well. One of my fav bikes! What I like about the VFR is the faring, and well its a damn nice looking bike. Great options for hard luggage as well. Just a little under powered for my tastes.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Wow this was a shocker.....just getting geared up for this year's m/cycling and came across this article.



> * Motorcycle dealership closing doors after 43 years*
> 
> Spending a few thousand dollars on insurance to drive a bike for five months is awfully expensive John Bagby , cycle world fOUNDER
> 
> ...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

> A survey of more than 230 motorcyclists who ride for about three hours every weekend found that almost 70 per cent had problems getting an erection or emptying their bladders.


Born to be, um, mild - and possibly damp | theage.com.au


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

rgray said:


> Born to be, um, mild - and possibly damp | theage.com.au


Hehehe! :lmao: :clap:


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Been riding for 27 years, near 100,000 miles on two wheels.

Neither ride has had a pointy seat, although the Sporty was like riding a board. Maybe that's the answer. There wasn't any "pelvic floor muscle" compression because you were held up by the points of yer butt. No shortage of vibration, though...

Ultra's like a Lazy Boy recliner. Shoulda got one of these years ago.

As of, um...well, let's just say everything's working fine.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> As of, um...well, let's just say everything's working fine.


Well, that IS a relief, we wouldn't want to scar that hard nosed image of yours in any way, would we?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh, I think the image is intact...


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

No helmet on the QEW? You aren't that much older than me are you MacDoc? You didn't look it the last time I met you???

I've had my license since 74 and I remember getting dinged for no helmet once when I hitched a ride on the back of a friends bike we were working on.

Started on a Yamaha mini enduro but that was way to small for the street so moved up immediately to a CB 360 which for the time was a pretty large bike. I too remember when the 350's of the day were big enough. Then up to a Z1R which had a pretty bad speed wobble at triple digits.... Never would have thought that bike would be a collectors item today. No winter riding though.

Other thing I recall was having to meet girlfriends around the corner from their homes as parents + motorcycles = trouble. And we didn't have cell phones back then, man that would have been handy!

Lost a couple of friends to accidents but probably more to car crashes so that personally would not stop me from riding. Just makes me a bit more careful...

I gave a friend my street trail bike a couple of years ago so have been without for a couple of years but keep an eye on the Bike Trader for a nice clean CB 750 or vintage crotch rocket like the 80's VFR 750.


----------

